# Adelaide Visit



## big d (8/11/05)

i will be in adelaide in a few weeks 16-21 nov and in discussion with wee stu and input from a few others have decided on a few beers on friday 18 at around 630 at the wheatsheaf in thebarton.
hope to see a few adelaide ahb members there for a chat over a few beers.im told they have a great selection on hand.

cheers
big d


----------



## chiller (8/11/05)

big d said:


> i will be in adelaide in a few weeks 16-21 nov and in discussion with wee stu and input from a few others have decided on a few beers on friday 18 at around 630 at the wheatsheaf in thebarton.
> hope to see a few adelaide ahb members there for a chat over a few beers.im told they have a great selection on hand.
> 
> cheers
> ...




Well I certainly hope to get there Big D. 

Now do I understand this correctly ?

Open bar and you are collecting the tab? 

Hope to catch up 

Steve


----------



## wee stu (8/11/05)

Looking forward to it


----------



## tangent (8/11/05)

Bastard!
I've got a show on.
Have an Emersons IPA for me


----------



## SteveSA (8/11/05)

I'm there already!


----------



## big d (8/11/05)

630 am start chiller


----------



## chiller (8/11/05)

big d said:


> 630 am start chiller
> [post="89016"][/post]​




You know it isn't nice to confuse the older generation now don't you !! 


If I get there at 6.30 am and no one is there I'll be so p!##ed by 6.30pm.


----------



## Aaron (8/11/05)

Will be there with Bells on. Look forward to catching up BigD.

They have plenty of good beer.


----------



## tangent (8/11/05)

I got this off the Wheatie mail:

"Another full fornight of bands with some books and wine thrown in. Not to mention beer, whisky and a little TV at the end of the bar showing the cricket. That's about as 'plasma' as we get. Enjoy.
FRI 18th Monique Brumby $15 Monique Brumbys songs encompass elements of rock, pop, blues and soul that are, entertaining, emotive and thought provoking. Currently on tour supporting The Bangles.
PS: After extensive tasting of some lovely wines we have a new wine list. From Riesling to Grner Veltliner and Shiraz to Gamay, its all here. More info next time!"

no affiliation, just brew in their bottles, sit on their bar stools and buy their beer.


----------



## Boots (8/11/05)

Hey BigD,

It's looking good for me to make it to the Wheaty - I'll probably get there for around 5:30, as it's not worth me driving all the way home and back in again.

I'll make sure there's fresh beer in all the taps for the latecomers 

Look forward to catching up with ya


----------



## Kai (8/11/05)

The wheatie... what a great idea! See you there, big d.


----------



## AnthonyMac (8/11/05)

I've got a feeling about that date, so will consult with other half of my brain to check, but I'll do me best!!


----------



## big d (8/11/05)

Kai said:


> The wheatie... what a great idea! See you there, big d.
> [post="89076"][/post]​



would want to be a good venue kai else wise the person who suggested this place  will cop it.

cheers
big d


----------



## Darren (8/11/05)

Big D,
It is a box-biters hangout. Sure you are tempted now!


----------



## tangent (8/11/05)

<wince> err nicely phrased Darren


----------



## Darren (8/11/05)

Has to be a draw card


----------



## jayse (8/11/05)

Darren said:


> Big D,
> It is a box-biters hangout. Sure you are tempted now!
> [post="89196"][/post]​



don't forget the pillow bitters either :unsure:


----------



## Darren (8/11/05)

Ah, theres a good and bad side to everything it seems


----------



## mudsta (8/11/05)

I thought about meeting this brew crew. Pillow biters...mmm... Sorry chaps only beer and clam sandwitches for me. Dip me in honey and throw me to the lesbians, pint in hand.  

Ive planned to be over for the sunday brew day, but i hear thats canned now.

Mite drop in for a pint and some chats, would be good to talk to a few more brew gurus.

We will see.

mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## delboy (8/11/05)

pie biters?

or that sweedish bloke "LES BJORN"  

DEL


----------



## jayse (9/11/05)

looking forward to it chaps, is it fancy dress?


Out on the tiles
Jayse


----------



## Kai (9/11/05)

Pink underwear only, jayse.


----------



## delboy (9/11/05)

hey guys i might come down as well 

so i need all the details please time ,venue, venue address,please 

nothing like a day out with the brew masters whatching lesbjorns and drinking beer
and of course the goss  

del


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/11/05)

Due to kids sporting events I can't make it  

Apologies big d!

C&B
TDA


----------



## big d (9/11/05)

no worries tda.catch up with you next visit.
delboy the addy is

the wheatsheaf hotel
39 george st
thebarton meet around 6.30 pm

cheers
big d


----------



## tangent (9/11/05)

some of us might be there earlier for a few beers before other engagements


----------



## big d (9/11/05)

if my driver is keen i may also get there earlier.


----------



## tangent (9/11/05)

i wish i had a driver
my driver will be ethnic and ask for money at the end of the trip


----------



## delboy (9/11/05)

OK THE 18 IS IN THE BOOK 

havent told SWMBO :lol: 
ANY WAY BIG D .Tangent dont know you for adam but will try and make it .
what i mean is how will we reconise all and each of us.

i suppose just look out for all the bullshiting over the boutiques table .
or we could all wear a fermentor as a hat. :lol: 

delboy


----------



## tangent (9/11/05)

we'll be the ones that are wanking on about the beers and enjoying them instead of just swilling whatever's on tap.
They had Coopers Vintage on tap recently - damn that was a Pint I'll never forget


----------



## delboy (9/11/05)

ok if i get there i will be waring my red fez and smoking a cigar :lol: 

delboy :beer:


----------



## tangent (9/11/05)

"just like that!"


----------



## delboy (9/11/05)

"no like this"

he he he he he he he he he :lol: 
del


----------



## dallas (11/11/05)

any of you boys keen for a second round on the saturday lunch / arvo at Grumpy's?? that's sat 19/11

i'll be in town whilst my missus is at work on the saturday, so keen to poke my head in at the Grumps and try some of these brews that are talked up so much about... word on the street is that it's on ly a 1/2 odd hour trip up there by bus from town?

i'm staying in the city (some fancy hotel that work is putting us up at!), so perhaps we could meet somewhere and go have a quiet ale on the arvo?? 


D


----------



## tangent (17/11/05)

ok, i've warned Jade that a heap of beer snobs will be in on Friday arvo (including myself early on) i told her to put some more Emersons IPA in the fridge but she assured me there'll be plenty to go around! (well worth a go)
also, if i don't see you there, try the mountain goat ipa (which isn't really) but DAMN tasty on tap!

actually, i think both of those brews are organic as well....
for you tree huggers out there


----------



## Boots (17/11/05)

It's looking like i won't be there so early after all. I'll actually probably be a bit late ... but i WILL get there 

Seeyas there.


----------



## jayse (17/11/05)

Looks like I'am gunna have to be late aswell, I won't make it till around 9pm. :angry: 



Jayse


----------



## wee stu (18/11/05)

I won't be late, but I probably won't be early either.

I have to get the work happy hour started first  

Last time I looked I only had sixteen types of beer for my co-workers to choose from in the bar fridge  . 

I have to be there at the beginning, or no-one will be able to tell their Hoegarden from their Oktoberfest, or their JS Golden Ale for that matter


----------



## Screwtop (18/11/05)

dallas said:


> any of you boys keen for a second round on the saturday lunch / arvo at Grumpy's?? that's sat 19/11
> 
> i'll be in town whilst my missus is at work on the saturday, so keen to poke my head in at the Grumps and try some of these brews that are talked up so much about... word on the street is that it's on ly a 1/2 odd hour trip up there by bus from town?
> 
> ...




Grumpys would be half an hour by car, by bus would depend on the number of stops I guess. DEFINATELY TRY THE BIGGLES!!


----------



## tdh (18/11/05)

Quick and easy - Bus stop #50, right out the front of the Brewhaus.

tdh


----------



## jayse (19/11/05)

Well as one of the only sober ones at the event and rocking up after a few were already well and truelly tanked to the eye balls i have to say how fun it was not being the drunken one for a change and watching some seriuosly less than stella drunken behavior.

I don't think we have been banned forever but i can't say for sure :blink: 

I know someone will be waking up about now with a cactus stuck in his rear end and a chimay glass lodged in his foot 

I'd post a picture but i better not incase any of your partners come and look at this thread <_< 


Celebration day
Jayse


----------



## Ross (19/11/05)

jayse said:


> I know someone will be waking up about now with a cactus stuck in his rear end and a chimay glass lodged in his foot
> 
> I'd post a picture but i better not incase any of your partners come and look at this thread <_<
> 
> ...



Come on, post some pics - live dangerously h34r:


----------



## wee stu (19/11/05)

Thanks for getting me home mate  

Apparently I was discovered obstructing passage on the kitchen floor, impersonating a a freight train with my snoring h34r: I've not been game enough to inspect the wallet yet. 

Still I'm sure a top night was had, I only wish I could remember more of it :blink: .

awrabest, sobering up slowly, 

stu


----------



## tangent (19/11/05)

I shoulda gone to the Wheatie instead of my beerless wanky Xmas show.
C'mon guys, I want pics!


----------



## Kai (19/11/05)

Well, I think it was a good night. Was good to meet bigd. I was also served a good reminder why not to wear a white shirt and drink dark beer.


----------



## Boots (19/11/05)

After breaking a chair before we were even drinking much, I had a really good night. Some top beers to drink, good to catch up with BigD, and always good catching up with the Adelaide AHB'ers ... top turnout by the miniflocs too :beer: 

Was feeling pretty average this morning


----------



## Aaron (19/11/05)

Sorry I didn't get to say good bye to everyone but I had emergency girlfriend business to attend to. Was a good night though.

I have only just surfaced today so I must have had a few. I am not game to check the wallet today as I imagine the damage will be severe.

Great to meet you BigD and I hope you enjoy the rest of your time in our fair city.


----------



## pint of lager (19/11/05)

Sounds like a top night. Does anyone need to make a post to the star hangover thread?


----------



## delboy (19/11/05)

OKAY WHO TOOK THE PICS ? U BETTER POST UM 

want too see the cactus in the ass and the brocken chair and all the louts getting pissed .
LOL LOL LOL  

DELBOY


----------



## wee stu (19/11/05)

pint of lager said:


> Sounds like a top night. Does anyone need to make a post to the star hangover thread?
> [post="91764"][/post]​



I felt disgustingly unhungover, given the amount I must have consumed. Maybe the fact they were all good quality beers, no mega swill, helped on that account  . 

It was very good to finally catch up with Big D thanks for making the evening happen, Dave.

Provided we did not do anything too outrageous, I also think that ANAWBS has another judge and potential sponsor in Jade and the Wheatsheaf :beer: .


----------



## chiller (19/11/05)

wee stu said:


> pint of lager said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a top night. Does anyone need to make a post to the star hangover thread?
> ...




I'm suprised you can remember any of it Stu.

As Jayse said it is very funny watching the lads go from rough to very rough to shattered. And so many national champions in one room 

Great to catch up again with Big D. 

Great to hear we may have another judge for ANARBS as I have heard Jade has a distint passion for good beer -- hence the list at the Wheatsheaf.


----------



## wee stu (19/11/05)

chiller said:


> I'm suprised you can remember any of it Stu.
> [post="91806"][/post]​



The major mystery of the morning was how a new bag of marris otter malt had apparently arrived in my front porch :huh: 

Eventually I remembered, and it had nothing to do with the Wheaty!

Thanx to Jayse's coaching I can vaguely remember the Chimay glass under the bush hat episode h34r:. I can only hope Jade doesn't, or at least doesn't associate it with the sober me who first engaged her in intelligent conversation. 

Good judges and potential sponsors don't grow on trees, or on cactii for that matter


----------



## Kai (20/11/05)

four stars, ninety dollars and one very beerstained white t-shirt.


----------

